# Artenvielfalt in Bayern



## schnuerle (26. Januar 2019)

Mit wenig Aufwand Artenvielfalt sichern? Ich bin dabei.
https://volksbegehren-artenvielfalt.de/

Tun wir uns alle einen Gefallen!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Mai 2019)

Axt statt Artenschutz?
https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/a...twiesen-in-gefahr-av:5ccb70d1014ac500138178e1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

